# Which car will replace your current 3 Series?



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Just curious. Seems to me that there are more than a few cars that can challenge BMW in the entry level luxury market. 

The current A4 is nice, if a little under powered. 

The G35 is a good performance alternative. It does have a strange interior though. The back seat and trunk of the coupe are too small to be useful

The upcoming replacement of the IS300 (IS GT?) looks like an awesome competitor.

The RX8 is an excellent handling car. No real trunk space though.

The 9-3 looks like a decent vehicle.

The Subaru Legacy GT will be a great vehicle in every way, except for looks.

The Acura TL is a great value, but Honda must come up with a solution to its monster torque steer.

Note than all of the above vehicles have lower sticker prices than even the current 3 Series.

Comments?

Ed


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Who knows what's going to be out in 10 years? 

Though I'm thinking a Nissan Cube for my next daily.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Actually, rather than the A4, the A6 at 40 large looks to be a real threat to both the three and five.

The only things that worry me about VW/Audi products is poor reliability and excessive weight.

Ed


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Upgrading to an M3! :str8pimpi


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Raffi said:


> Upgrading to an M3! :str8pimpi


just priced one out. :yikes: $80KCAD before taxes. didn't know it went up so much.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Is the TL a 330i or 530i competitor? Seems that's up for debate.

I'm thinking of the MB C55, Infiniti M45, or a roadster convertible. Would a Miata or S2000 fare well as a daily driver? I would get snow tires but no hardtop. :dunno:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

E90


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Possibly the next-gen IS. Hopefully a RWD Honda sedan.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

If we replace our 3er wagon anytime soon (50/50 by the end of the year), it will probably be one of the following:

Odyssey
Sienna
Pacifica

If the double stroller and whatever other crap my wife wants to haul around will fit there are a couple other possibilities:

Magnum Hemi
E39 Touring
X5
E38 740iL


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I do not currently own a 3 Series.


-


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

If I buy it on my time and have the opportunity to save some money, these will be my choices:

new TL A-Spec
used E39 530 Sport Package
Mazda 6 wagon
Subaru Legacy GT Wagon (with the turbo 2.5, 250hp engine :thumbup: )

If my car was lost today and I had to replace it I would look the following since we are in dire need of a new family hauler to replace out aging Cherokee:

Nissan Armada
Dodge Durango
Toyota Sequoia


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Lotus Elise


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm leaning towards a used 2004 ZHP.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Although I suspect your question was directed at E46 owners, I'll answer anyway.

Right now, if I were to replace my (E36) M3/4 I'd lean toward a used E39 540i Sport or M5 or a used B6 (current gen) Audi S4. However, right now, I am leaning toward holding on to it for another year or two. Still, those are my leading candidates.


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I do not currently own a 3 Series.
> 
> -


What are you waiting for? :dunno:

I'd replace mine with an MCS


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> E39 Touring


You can fit a surprising amount of crap in an E39T. More cargo area than an X5.

I sold the 325 last night. I'm replacing it with a motorcycle. Looking at a Yamaha FZR600 tonight.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> Looking at a Yamaha FZR600 tonight.


I almost bought one of those more than once.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Got about 10 months left with the M3. It's a nice car, very competent, but I'm kind of bored with it. Looking for something more interesting and/or cheaper--hate to spend this kind of coin on a car that I have little passion for. 

The current candidates are (in no particular order):

Cadillac CTS-V: If I decided to spend the money, this car is a no brainer. Why anyone would buy any similarly priced BMW over the CTS-V (including, note, the M3) is utterly confounding to me. 

2005 Pontiac GTO: It's big and wallowy and has pretty mean spec. But with a 400 hp LS2, the 2005 model has my attention again. 

2005 Ford Mustang GT: Very cheap, which is nice. Should be fast. Whether this is a realistic candidate cannot be determined until I can drive one. 

RX-8: I'm a little leery of the fairly weak engine, but I like the handling a lot, and it's not terribly expensive. 

2005 Mitsu Evo: Everyone says it kicks ass in the fun to drive department, and the 05 gets more power, a good bit more torque, an active center diff, and an LSD in front. Nice, but can I really have both an Evo AND a WRX and still call myself a muscle car fan?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

In three years, Maserati Coupe looks like a good candidate for me.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I almost bought one of those more than once.


It looks really good. My only concern is my feet touching the ground.


----------

